# Jadebloom EO



## hud (Dec 25, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Did anyone try this quality of EO?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://jadebloom.com/index.php/essential-oils.html[/FONT]


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 25, 2014)

Way too spendy for me.


----------



## hud (Dec 25, 2014)

Have you checked the prices in the link? they are way down; I don't believe it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 26, 2014)

They sell by 10 ml bottles, I typically use around 45 ml in a 5 lb batch, so that's no use. 
Their cost is double to triple the cost of other reputable sellers, even on sale. 
"Therapeutic Grade" has no real meaning, and I am automatically wary of any company using that term.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 26, 2014)

Their price is outrageous. Taking their Patchouli as an example I buy 16 ounces of dark aged patchouli for $50.00. At their prices 16 ounces would cost approx $347
I use 3-4 ounces of EO's in most of my 5.5 lb batches


----------



## hud (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you guys for your feedback, the ad just poped otherwise I don't know them. Actually I am looking for a good after christmas EO sale, with a little tight budget at the holiday time, any suggestions , please?


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 26, 2014)

Look at the regular suppliers like New Directions Aromatics, Nature's Garden, Bulk Apothecary, etc.  If you see the phrase 'therapeutic grade' just don't bother, they're upselling and gouging you for the price.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 26, 2014)

I like soap making resources EOs, and there's a sale on now.


----------



## hud (Dec 27, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I like soap making resources EOs, and there's a sale on now.


Same here, I like his supplies, thank you for telling me.:smile:


----------

